# android 3 question..



## THRiLL KiLL (Mar 28, 2011)

I have been tossing back and forth the idea of getting a nook color and a archos 70 it.

both are in the price range that i want 250 to 300.

both have a large following and have good community support , but after my experience with my hd2, i am leaning towards the nook color, as xda is developing for it

I am planning on running android 3.0

mostly i want to use this for video playback and lite internet usage.

now here is my question:

for video playback on the nook color, will i have to convert the video to a specific size / format? or is there a player /w codecs that will allow me to watch videos with out that step (i think the archos has this)

If so, what program can i use?


----------



## micropage7 (Mar 31, 2011)

most apps can run mp4. so you could convert it into mp4
i use xmedia recode, its actually for phone but you can use it for gadgets


----------



## Mike0409 (Mar 31, 2011)

THRiLL KiLL said:


> I have been tossing back and forth the idea of getting a nook color and a archos 70 it.
> 
> both are in the price range that i want 250 to 300.
> 
> ...




You'll most likely have to convert - I would suggest MP4 as stated above.  As for a program to play, I would say arcMedia as an app for the device.  Has a pretty good amount of codec support.

I am not sure of what the native support is on the vanilla Nook, but since you are going with XDA 3.0 i'm not sure what they have cooked in for other applications. 


As for a video converter I have used DVD Catalyst - supports a lot of different devices. Worked great for all videos tossed to my Xoom, and I didn't have to install arcMedia - Picked it right up when i transferred them over.


----------

